# How do you wash your Alva baby diapers??? Hot or Cold?



## Coconuts

Me again, still banging on about Alva baby diapers.

So washing this time....


Do you have Alva's? Do you wash them on hot to kill the bacteria etc or follow the washing instructions for a cool wash and wash at 30C or 86F max?????

I don't want them to delaminate but don't feel like a 30 C wash would kill anything resulting in dirty diapers, smelly diapers and nappy rash etc.

HOW DO YOU WASH YOUR ALVABABY DIAPERS????!


----------



## xSin

I have one Alva baby in my collection and I wash all my diapers on a cold water cycle


----------



## Coconuts

Thanks xSin! Have you had any issues with dirty / smelly ammonia diapers / diaper rash?

This is what I've been warned can happen when you wash on cool. Unless you're using a detergent that kills nasties at low temps?


----------



## xSin

Haven't had anything super noticeable, anytime I notice any kind of smell coming from the lot of diapers I have I do a strip wash and/or (weather permitting) hang them out to dry in the sunshine... the sun helps keep them nice and bright and white as well as removes any odor.


----------



## Coconuts

Good to know. Thanks so much!
I have had some others suggest that a 60C wash is fine with PUL.
I might just start out with a 60 wash and if anything funky starts happening with the PUL I know a cooler wash might still do the job with a little stripping.
You strip in hot water right?


----------



## xSin

I do yes :)


----------



## hanelei

I wash my Alvas (like all my nappies and in fact all my washing) on cold, and have had no problems. Hot water does not kill germs unless it's close to boiling- it's a myth that an ordinary hot water wash will sanitise, 60 deg will kill very few germs, but a lot of people still believe that they can't get things clean without hot water! The agitation and rinsing in a washing machine is what mainly gets things clean although the correct amount of a good detergent is also important. 

I line dry all my nappies (I don't own a dryer) and that does have a sanitising effect- the sun (actually the UV) is very good at killing germs.

I just wanted to mention as well that Alvas aren't really different from any other pocket nappies as far as laundry goes- I don't think there's anything special about washing them that doesn't also apply to Fuzzibunz, Bum Genius, Rumparooz or any other well-known brand of pockets.


----------



## Coconuts

Bingo, that's perfect Hanalei!! Thank you :thumbup:
We're line dryers too!


----------



## Jtiki

I have about 15 Alvas that I wash in extra hot (sanitary cycle). Been doing that every 2 days for 3 months with no delamination.


----------



## mommyof3co

I wash my Alva's just as I do all of my other diapers which include prefolds, fitteds, covers, pockets, aios..pretty much every kind there is lol. We do a cold rinse, hot wash, cold rise and dry 2 cycle on low heat in the dryer. I've only had 1 diaper delaminate on me, which was part of a bad batch from FB and they replaced it because they were aware of the issue, out of over 300 diapers I've owned and we've also done cloth for years :)


----------



## Coconuts

Awesome! Thanks ladies.
I guess they're just being rediculously over cautious.


----------

